# HELP! Stella&Chewy's equivalent in UK/EU please?



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone!

What are some of the newer brands of Freeze dried raw food for dogs (available in UK or Europe)?
I can't get Stella and Chewy's where I live (Spain) and I want something similar. She doesn't like Ziwipeak, or THK. So I'd like to stick with S&C type patties that she can eat dry. (She hates it wet)

I can order from the UK or anywhere in Europe so if anyone can point me in the right direction of a S&C equivalent, I'd be very grateful!

Thanks!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Orijen make a freeze dried, and there is K9 Naturals. I can't think of any other freeze dried foods available in Europe, I have never found S&C or Primal.


----------

